# normal or not?



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I learned the flaws of feeders. I treated my tank for ick. The ick seems to be off of my fish, but my albino cichlid lays in the open on the bottom. I dont know the type he is. Is he ok?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Doesn't sound like he is OK. Did you treat for ich for 3-5 days after the last symptoms of ich had disappeared? It is not normal for a fish to lay on the bottom 24/7 although some of mine do like to find a niche and hide there for long periods. Does he ever swim around? Come to the top to eat?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Since this is posted in the Malawi forum, I'm wondering what species you are feeding feeders to?

It sounds like you may have some problems.

Kim


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

he didnt make it & yes im still treating my tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

darkenedkaven said:


> he didnt make it & yes im still treating my tank.


Which species were you feeding these feeders to?


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

Feeder guppies* sorry about not replying.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think they ment what were you feeding the guppies to. Sorry you lost your fish  . Maybe the mods can help figure out what the problem was so you don't lose any more.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

We're going to need alot more information in order to help.

Meanwhile, I'll move this to the health and illness folder, since it sounds like you definitely have something going on in the tank.

What size tank is this?

How long has it been set up?

What is the stock list on the tank?

What are your water parameters?

What symptoms caused you to treat for ich?

What medication did you use?

How long did you treat?

Are you fish showing any other signs of illness? Hiding? Refusing or spitting food? White stringy feces? Bloating or emaciation? Flashing?

It's possible that you have more than one problem in the tank, so the more information you give us, the more we will be able to help.

Kim


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a 55 gal. one day I noticed ich on the side of my fish. I finally got rid of it.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

darkenedkaven said:


> I have a 55 gal. one day I noticed ich on the side of my fish. I finally got rid of it.


I'm just not sure what that has to do with feeders...

If you have a fish laying on the bottom of the tank, it's not okay.

But if you don't give us more information, it's impossible to help.

Kim


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

the fish has been gone over a week.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

darkenedkaven, I've asked alot of questions, but don't seem to be able to get any answers.

I can't help you if you don't give me more information.

Kim


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

55gal
running for 2 months
it is the average 55 size
was 4 zebras, 3 labs, 1 kenyi hybrid, and venustus.
used wardley med, no lights, temp @ 84F

took care for 2 weeks almost
one red zebra still hangs by the filter with her mouth slightly open. Everything else is fine.

srry Im on here w/ my psp. that is why i took forever.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

A fish that is hiding by the filter is a stressed fish. She could be ill, or she could be harrassed by other fish.

If you fed these fish live feeder guppies, this may be your problem. You may need to follow one of the bloat treatments listed below my signature.

Kim


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I stopped feeding them feeders. She's hiding behind it because the male is trying to mate. She might even be a he. I don't know with Zebras


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Or, she could also be hiding because she has bloat from the feeders, which could also explain why you lost the other fish...

What is your male/female ratio on the zebras?

You need to work on your stock somewhat to lower the stress from that area. I would remove the venustus (it will outgrow the tank anyway) and add more zebras, more yellow labs and a 3rd species. I would also remove the hybrid, since it will most likely try to mate with anything in sight. I wouldn't salvage any fry from the red zebras or yellow labs, though. These two species can crossbreed.

Kim


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I did have three males, the one male is stressing my last female. As far as I can tell she is a female. My labs are fine. And I recently got msobo.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You really need to get some more female zebras...And make sure you have only one male!

You may also experience crossbreeding between the estherae and the Msobo, so I wouldn't salvage any fry at all from the tank unless you witness a spawn, and keep in mind that spawns can take hours, and the fish that begins spawning with the female isn't always the fish that continues to spawn with her.

Kim


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

My tank is for looks. I don't really show interest in breeding right now.

Maybe in the near future.

And I'm going to give my Venustus away soon.


----------

